# 1st stage of labour has begun! Live !



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone awake on here ? If I got any questions ? She is deff in labour , a lot of digging , whining , she doesn't want to be around me all the time ( think she will still cry if I leave the room. She is also panting very heavily. Expecting 4 or 5 pups ! How long will it be from now I heard it could be 24 hours ? She is only 10 months old . If I try to leave the room and she goes all beserk as usual , could this lead to me putting unnecessary stress on her ?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Hope someone else chimes in, but 10 months is very young. I'd call a vet if I were you. I don't know if that's the right thing to actually do, but at that young, I would get my advice from there.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

call your vet!!! 

10 months, oy......Don't know which would be better, if this was an ooops or intentional.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

I gather from the "Anyone awake here" question, that you're not in the US or Canada....where are you?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think he's in Egypt. I saw another thread with the full story. He was getting help from some of the members .

To the OP, do you still have access to the Skype vet?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhhhh not sure what the vet situation is there. Definitely sounds like she's in labor...and if there IS a vet, they should be called!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

FYI, Here's a link to the first thread.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...elp-german-shepherd-first-heat-pregnancy.html


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

DunRingill said:


> ohhhhh not sure what the vet situation is there. Definitely sounds like she's in labor...and if there IS a vet, they should be called!!


It was an oops situation , i had another thread getting advice! I have the vet on skype yes ! However his clinic is still quite far away from where i actually live  I should call him now even though it is not an emergency ? He checked her out about a week and half ago and said she was healthy and ready. I left her alone for a bit in her room , so i could get some food and prepare for a long night! She got really upset and started howling , felt so bad but i had no choice i need to eat ! She has settled into the whelping area i set up for her , she was just messing about with the news paper and changing her position. 

I'm getting really nervous  I'm just thinking of all the worst possible situations and how **** they would be ! What if there is a stuck puppy? How do i load her into the car for example if she has half a puppy already out? It's small things like this that are really worrying me !


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Just give the vet a status update......and see what he says. What time is it there?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Get yourself a comfy chair, you could be in for a long night  She'll pant and dig...any straining yet?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I know its hard to do, but try your best to remain calm. You've got a vet that's aware and can be contacted if need be, so that good. I'm hoping all goes well for you and Lucy.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

DunRingill said:


> Get yourself a comfy chair, you could be in for a long night  She'll pant and dig...any straining yet?


no straining yet.. I'm not quite sure what straining looks like but so far all i have seen is panting digging and she seemed a bit tired was panting and resting , and burying her nose in the newspaper! After 5 mins or 10 mins she will get up and start digging and try find another spot.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

So far sounds pretty normal. Any fluid? 

How long has she been doing this?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

SO what the heck happened???


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Straining is often just a pause in the panting...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Any news on how the bitch did? How many pups? Are all happy and healthy????


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Update?!


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> Update?!


I went to bed and woke up with her straining i dont know how long this has been going on for but since ive been up like 20 mins ! Is it normal to strain and there be no discharge or fluid? She must of been in labour for quite some time she doesnt seem to be straining in a position tht would be comfortable for pushing out pups? Is this normal ?

Edit just called the vet told him straining no fluid , he said lets wait 2 hours and if u see nothing call me back.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

ok her water broke , greeny bloody fluent fluid , she has been liking it up !


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

SimbaplusLucy said:


> ok her water broke , greeny bloody fluent fluid , she has been liking it up !


YAY the pups are on their way.. hope momma dog doesnt have a hard time! Keep us posted!


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> YAY the pups are on their way.. hope momma dog doesnt have a hard time! Keep us posted!


Still straining since i posted about the water breaking ! still no sign , she is extremely restless now and drewling slightly because of the intense contractions.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

SimbaplusLucy said:


> Still straining since i posted about the water breaking ! still no sign , she is extremely restless now and drewling slightly because of the intense contractions.



She just threw up on the floor darkish fluid with weird bits in it. still no babys


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am thinking she needs some kind of veternary help. If she expelled greenish fluid and no baby came within 15 minutes, there could be problems.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Vet at once. Emergency.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Vet at once. Emergency.


.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> .


Ok at vet , got a dose of oxytocin still nothing she is now getting a c section  we have to wait a while as the clinic is busy


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Praying for your girl! Hope everything goes okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hoping and praying all goes well! Thanks for the update.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The green indicates fetal distress, the puppies are releasing their meconium. I hope she's going to be okay and at least some of the puppies survive 

BTW, each puppy is born with it's own sac of amniotic fluid and placenta, there's not one big one for the group. The bitch also has two "horns" to her uterus, it's not one large one.

Anyone who is expecting a litter needs to be aware of basic dog anatomy...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Praying for your girl and her puppies!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm glad you got her to the vet. Praying for a good update very soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Capone22 said:


> I'm glad you got her to the vet. Praying for a good update very soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ok firstly i did read up on the anatomy and i did know there were separate placentas and therefore sacs ! (Also knew there were two horns! ) Basically my baby is ALIVE AND WELL!!!  

However all puppies were dead and HUGE!  Basically there was a stuck puppy this caused the other puppies to attempt to make there way and well eventually die ! There was a lot of drama though , i was at the vet since about 1pm today till 2 30 am! There was only one doctor and about 40 patients! I reckon if she had the c section straight away we would have puppies!! 

While she was attempting to whelp the stuck puppy , one of the assistants was giving her a lot of water , maybe two bowls worth she drank! The doctor was not informed and as we were bringing her to the procedure room after she was shaved and recieved the first anesthetic injection. She threw up a ton of dark watery fluid ! the doctor looked at her, paused for a minute and walked on, as i was walking her to the procedure room she vomited again! This time double the amount so a .... load! 

The doctor then said calmly " did anyone give her anything to drink ? " Looked around the room , and the assistant said yes ! He then yelled very very loud in Arabic and walked off! we waited 10 mins to make sure she had stopped throwing up so she wouldn't choke on it when under! Finally we got her on the operating table and he administered the rest through the drip catheter. As he started he had to abort because she threw up again! We then waited another 20 mins , and alas she didn't throw up during the operation  She is covered up in a blankey and lying right beside me right now -resting in peace! It is so good to see her alive and not in distress anymore  


On another note she was meant to get spayed , however the doctor did not want to risk a prolonged surgery just in case she threw up again! He told me we could talk about it in about 4 months or he could just delay her periods with injections? 

Anyway thank you all for your advice and thoughts  It was/is actually quite comforting knowing people were on here for me to talk about it with. Also the doctor claims that her growth will not be stunted even though it was her first heat?

P.S. There were only 3 puppies not 4/5 as he originally predicted! He said it can be hard to tell exactly using ultrasound.

Im so happy i came to see my baby through this all! The people looking after hear do not have a clue , they kept thinking i was a 1st world little prick for wanting to care so much for her! They were saying she would not give birth if people are around her /they never heard of a dog not giving birth all alone! If i didn't make this flight and do the research / come to this forum, she would probably be dead by tomorrow night ( so the doctor claimed) . In fact everyone this was consulted with - except for me and the doctor- said it was normal and it could take another day.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

WOW... so glad to hear Lucy is okay! And, while I know the litter wasn't planned, it must have been hard to hear the pups didn't make it! So sorry for their loss!

Thank goodness you got her to the vet! I am glad the folks on this forum with experience in this area were able to provide you assistance and comfort.

You and your sweet girl must be exhausted after all of this! 

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad your Lucy is ok and will recover, she is a lucky girl to have someone like you to care for her.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow....so sorry about the babies but glad Lucy will be OK!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so glad she is ok and the next pregnancy can be prevented before she is spayed. It is so good she pulled through.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So glad she's okay...!!! What a relief...

(I'm sorry, when you said "her water broke" I assumed you didn't know there was water for each puppy  )


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

msvette2u said:


> So glad she's okay...!!! What a relief...
> 
> (I'm sorry, when you said "her water broke" I assumed you didn't know there was water for each puppy  )


hahah didn't know what the term to be used was !


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry about the puppies but I'm so glad your girl is ok!! What a great owner you are for coming to be with her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad Lucy made it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just saw this. I am so sorry that she had a complicated whelping experience. I am glad you asked a bunch of questions and took her in when you did not see a puppy after there was water expelled, and a period of time went by. Maybe if she was given the c-section right away they might have saved the pups, maybe not. We really will never know. It is probably better not to dwell on it. 

I wonder if they x-rayed before the oxytocin injection. Oxytocin with a stuck puppy could cause a rupture, so it is best if the x-ray to ensure the pup is not stuck in the birth canal. 

It sounds like your baby girl came close to being lost, and what saved her was taking the action that you took when you took it.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

**quote removed of deleted post**


I think it was a disgrace aswell and that is why i flew from England to Egypt to be with her ..... I did my shouting at my mum and the dog care taker, i didn't understand why they left her in the cage with Simba when they knew she was on heat... They knew they had to be separated because it was her first heat but her kennel was not yet prepared so they left her with him for one night.... I know ! I then tried lobbying through phone calls ( i was not there ) to get her the morning after injection , my mum initially agreed but obviously didn't really understand how dangerous this all could be. She told me the vet doesnt know if shes pregant yet you have to wait a month ... I was pretty pissed off , started major fights between me and my mum... I lost the battle but i won the war  Shes alive and i think my mum and others learnt there lesson! Everyone thought i was over reacting and dogs always give birth on their first heat.. My mum in fact was saying to get her the spay at the same time. 

@Selzer- When the Dr saw her as soon as we got in, he administered an injection i knew to be oxytocin straight away, i also was wondering why he didn't x ray her because i heard that the uterine contractions it causes can kill the pups ? Anyway he did not x ray he just ultra sounded. I trusted he knew what he was doing.. i had too as he was the only vet close by ( sort of close by)


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Been reading this thread but just saw your girl is okay! I'm glad she is. The breeding may have been irresponsible, but as I understand it was out of your control. What WAS responsible was that you flew home to ensure her safety and made all the necessary steps to make sure of that. 

I'm sorry about the pups though. ):


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

GusGus said:


> Been reading this thread but just saw your girl is okay! I'm glad she is. The breeding may have been irresponsible, but as I understand it was out of your control. What WAS responsible was that you flew home to ensure her safety and made all the necessary steps to make sure of that.
> 
> I'm sorry about the pups though. ):


Thank you  Yea it was irresponsible, im hoping that my actions will prove to those around me who claim to have much right to Lucy and Simba that they probably should let me be in control even when im not in the country. 

It is ok, even though i wasn't planning the litter i had set up everything for the pups , i bought all the equipment hemostat and syringe built the whelping box etc However all that matters right now is that Lucy is comfortable and alive  Was weird walking in and just seeing baby pups dead on the chair , they looked so cute and i kid you not they were not normal size.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of Lucy's puppies. I hope others read through this thread and realize that whelping pups isn't always easy. 

Selzer - will Lucy go through any problems (physically and emotionally) since the puppies didn't survive? Will it be easier for her since she had a C section?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Iam relived to find out Lucy is ok.. very sad about the pups but such is life. If I was the one in your shoes I would have been more devistated at losing my dog than her losing her puppies... glad she was ok!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I give you a lot of respect for how you handled this situation. You came on asked the forum honest questions and got yourself as prepared as you could for the opps litter.

You handled this very well, and that's what counts. I am so sorry for the loss of the pups, but I am so happy Lucy pulled through! Great job taking her to the vet ASAP and saving her.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

So so sad that your mam had to learn her lesson this way, tut tut some people....just so glad Lucy came through it ok,lets hope she recovers completely,poor baby,,,keep us all posted on her plz.......take care


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> I am very sorry for the loss of Lucy's puppies. I hope others read through this thread and realize that whelping pups isn't always easy.
> 
> Selzer - will Lucy go through any problems (physically and emotionally) since the puppies didn't survive? Will it be easier for her since she had a C section?


It is really hard to say. When Odie lost her litter, she was looking for her puppies when she woke up. But then she had had puppies before. I would expect that Lucy's hormones might be out of whack for a few days. The milk may never come down since the puppies are not nursing. And everything will come back to normal quickly most likely. 

Nature is often very harsh. A new tom in the barnyard will kill all the current kittens if he can, this brings the females into their cycle sooner and his own genes are then passed on. Critters on their own in the wild often have young that do not survive, and they manage it. As for canines, their bodies are set up to resorb puppies until late into a pregnancy. Often a bitch will ignore a pup that has something wrong with it. It is all instinctual. 

I think that if you have a whelping box set up, I would take it down and get the routine back to normal as soon as possible. And just treat her as if this has never happened.


----------



## SimbaplusLucy (Jan 30, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I am very sorry for the loss of Lucy's puppies. I hope others read through this thread and realize that whelping pups isn't always easy.
> 
> Selzer - will Lucy go through any problems (physically and emotionally) since the puppies didn't survive? Will it be easier for her since she had a C section?


I can tell you that she is very far from depressed right now, she is getting to stay in my room with me and she is loving it haha. She was in so much discomfort for hours while she was trying to whelp, i think she is also just relieved that now her body isn't hurting her like before? She wasn't looking for any pups when she came around she was just shivering in the blanket, then collapsed on my bed , when she woke up she was not moving but wagging her tail and looking at me to come stroke her. 

Thanks again everyone, She is doing great , still a bloody like discharge coming from her vagina but i researched this to be pretty normal as she is not yet spayed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, the discharge can last for days or even weeks, and still be normal. I am glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry you lost the pups, but I am glad your girl is doing good!


----------

